# Fort Morgan



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Any one on here fish Fort Morgan? I got a good deal on a house there and will making my yearly week long trip down there. Hopefully by then I'll have my Kayak and can fish the bay on the back side of the island.

Is the fishing there pretty much the same as Gulf Shores and Pensacola?


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

Yep. i love fishing off of the beach at the 1 mile marker on the gulf side. Went there last week and caught 9 nice whiting, 3 pompano and lost 1 nice redfish. That was around noon time and I thought that was pretty good. Most of the time I fish there is at daylight. I was using fresh peeled shrimp and the bite was on. Caught the heck out of lady fish also.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

That's cool, not too far from the house. Have you done any shark fishing out there? Any Kayak fishing out from the surf? I've never tried it, but should have a Yak by then. looking at the 10' Presision Pescador. Would go 12" but looking for light weight.


----------



## GrayMan (Mar 17, 2011)

I've been living in Fort Morgan for the past few years, love the fishing out here. I both yak fish and shark fish, do well on both, especially the sharkin, might just be me but with there being a lot less people in the water the sharks seem to be bigger and more plentiful. Don't know when you'll be down, but if the gulf is too rough for your yak the reds and flounder have been great in the bay lately.


----------

